# various questions for a beginner



## choice1992 (May 4, 2011)

Getting first fish today. Water has been in place for a week or so. I used tap conditioner. I am the one that had the problem of old bacteria bottle. i changed 85-90% of water and used tap conditioner. This time I have not added any bacteria booster. 

My daughter is talking about getting a Betta fish. It's a 10 gallon aquarium.

1) Ammonia measures 0.50 ppm. Ph is 7.6 or more. Are these ok? 
2) The water is better. But still not crystal clear as when it first gets added. What is the bes tway to get crystal clear water? I use and Aquaclear 20. is that enough? Should I add anohter and if so what is the best way to compliment the aquaclear? A bacteria wheel?


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

ph should be no higher than 7.0 ammonia idealy should be 0, keep doing water changes and testing it, it will take a few days for the water to clear i had the same problem not to long ago, keep doing water changes and it will clear up, i put alittle filter floss in my filter as i do with my big tank, we have a betta in a 10 g tank with the whisper filter that came with it from walmart, he has an amazon sword and java fern and a pleco with him, he loves the tank,


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Ph is fine. The problem that you are going to run into is the tank isn't cycled yet. You need to get a test kit that tests for ammonia, nitrite and nitrate. You need to read up on cycling a tank. There are several threads on here explaining how to cycle a tank, just do a search on here for it.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Rob72 said:


> ph should be no higher than 7.0


Curious what your thought was here?


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

i read it on here, i tried to find the post that bettas ph should be no higher than 7.0 ill try to find the post on it, if i said somthing wrong im sorry wasnt meaning to


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Rob72 said:


> i read it on here, i tried to find the post that bettas ph should be no higher than 7.0 ill try to find the post on it, if i said somthing wrong im sorry wasnt meaning to


Take any fish that you read about and there is a listed preferred ph for the species. This is usually the ph of the native water they come from. However, most people's tap water don't usually match exactly. Some are close, some are far off. In all cases, fish can usually adjust to the ph you have. This is why it is so important to do something like a drip acclimation before letting the fish go in your tank. Some species are ph sensitive like some cichlids, discus, and maybe a few others but they are just a few species out there. All in all, it is better to buy fish that are close to your tap, but not always a necessity and most can adjust.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

As already mentioned, the ammonia should be at zero before you add fish. You ph is fine. I have a 10g tank and use the Aquaclear 20. It just takes time for the tank to cycle when first set up. You could try some live plants - they help to eat up toxins in the water such as Nitrates and they keep the fish happier.


----------



## rtbob (Jul 18, 2010)

What are you using for a ammonia source now to cycle the tank?


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Your tank has only begun to cycle. Add a Betta if you like; I like the females, they are cheaper and I think tougher during cycling. A ph of 7.6 is a little high so check the ph of your Fish Shops Betta water. If below 7.0 add you tank water slowly to you Betta's container before you add her to your tank. Your cycling tank should have Plants and maybe a Mystery Snail in it to help in cycling.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

NeonShark666 said:


> Your cycling tank should have Plants and maybe a Mystery Snail in it to help in cycling.


Just curious - I thought that snails are sensitive to water parameters..... so wouldn't putting one in a not fully cycled tank possibly kill it? (I'm new to the snail world, so I'm just wondering.) I do know that they create a lot of waste, which is great for cycling. Are mystery/apple snails tougher than most?


----------



## choice1992 (May 4, 2011)

Ok. ph still high but ammonia down to 0.2 to 0.25. Betta is in a vase which was half store water and half tap with conditioner. I just mixed a little tank water to get him used to the ph. Added some more of the ph neutralizer. I assume I should not add any mroe of the bacteria booster - correct? 

You think it is ok to add betta tonight?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Stop adding ph products and stop thinking there is a problem with your ph. Leave it and let the fish get accustomed to your water. You'll end killing your fish with that stuff.


----------



## choice1992 (May 4, 2011)

really? ok no problem. lady at store said the ph had to be lower but i guess that is debateable. So - assuming ammonia is bigger issue . . is 0.25 ok?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Obviuosly 0 is better, but .25 shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Bettas are highly adjustable with PH.I was breeding show quality halfmoons in ph of 8.6.Im sure Susan knows how OK water is,lol.Sure they like a lower PH,but as long as you drip acclimate him,he will be fine.The most important part is to be sure he is warm,or he will be listless.My bettas are housed in84-86 degrees,which is perfect for them.People breed them in 90 degrees.Anything lower than 80 honestly is too cold.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Naw Bev. My water is great. ph 7.4 in the old house was even better for soft water fishes it was 6.5


----------



## snail_keeper97 (Mar 10, 2011)

Rob72 said:


> ph should be no higher than 7.0 ammonia idealy should be 0, keep doing water changes and testing it, it will take a few days for the water to clear i had the same problem not to long ago, keep doing water changes and it will clear up, i put alittle filter floss in my filter as i do with my big tank, we have a betta in a 10 g tank with the whisper filter that came with it from walmart, he has an amazon sword and java fern and a pleco with him, he loves the tank,


you dont need the ph to be exactly 7 no more, mine is higher and my fish are perfect. Same with ammonia, doesn't need to be dead 0 just would be better.


----------

